# RE: FST: Verhaltenskodex bald auch fuer Handy Payment



## formerly-nown-as-gast (18 August 2005)

Hi,

als Einleitung des Kommentares zu der Newsmeldung von heute
 ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11387 ) ...

gerade bei Golem gesehen: http://www.golem.de/0508/39935.html

Irgendwann muss die Öffentlichkeit ja mal aufwachen!

Gruss,
fnag


----------

